# HD4650 nur 4400 Punkte 3dmark06?



## mille25 (28. Februar 2009)

moin

ich habe schon wieder ein problem. da die grafikkarte ja im lan pc nicht erkannt wird, habe ich sie mal in meinen spielerechner eingebaut und ein bisschen gebencht.

dann die überraschung: nur 4400 Punkte in 3dmark06 mit einem E6750 @3.5ghz. ist das normal? laut techPowerUp :: Sapphire HD 4650 OC Edition 512 MB Review :: Page 23 / 30 müssten mit dem prozessor um die 7000 Punkte drin sein.

habe catalyst 9.2 installiert.

bitte um hilfe oO

muss ich im treiber noch was bestimmtes einstellen? die karte hat ja einen pcie 2.0 slot und wird darüber mit strom versorgt, ich habe sie aber in einem pcie 1.0 solt stecken. kann es daran liegen?


----------



## noxistar (28. Februar 2009)

mille schrieb:


> dann die überraschung: nur 4400 Punkte in 3dmark06 mit einem E6750 @3.5ghz. ist das normal? laut techPowerUp :: Sapphire HD 4650 OC Edition 512 MB Review :: Page 23 / 30 müssten mit dem prozessor um die 7000 Punkte drin sein.
> habe catalyst 9.2 installiert.
> muss ich im treiber noch was bestimmtes einstellen? die karte hat ja einen pcie 2.0 slot und wird darüber mit strom versorgt, ich habe sie aber in einem pcie 1.0 solt stecken. kann es daran liegen?


MMh , PCIE 1.0 sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen. Selbst meine uralte x1950 pro erreicht 5000 Punkte im 3dmark 06 ....

Ich würde vermuten das du einfach Treiberkonflikte hast ( sonst hast ja ne Nvidia-Karte drin - jetzt ATi Treiber ). Da kann sich eine unsaubere Deinstallationsroutine schon als Bremse herausstellen.

Aber den techpowerup Benchmark kannst du absolut vergessen - der wurde mit einem E8400 auf 3,6Ghz durchgeführt - da kann deine CPU nicht mithalten... Trotzdem sollten schon über 5000 Punkte drin sein.


----------



## mille25 (28. Februar 2009)

noxistar schrieb:


> MMh , PCIE 1.0 sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen. Selbst meine uralte x1950 pro erreicht 5000 Punkte im 3dmark 06 ....
> 
> Ich würde vermuten das du einfach Treiberkonflikte hast ( sonst hast ja ne Nvidia-Karte drin - jetzt ATi Treiber ). Da kann sich eine unsaubere Deinstallationsroutine schon als Bremse herausstellen.
> 
> Aber den techpowerup Benchmark kannst du absolut vergessen - der wurde mit einem E8400 auf 3,6Ghz durchgeführt - da kann deine CPU nicht mithalten... Trotzdem sollten schon über 5000 Punkte drin sein.



E6750 und E8400 ist kein wirklich großer unterschied.
hier noch mal ein screen ~~


----------



## Knexi (28. Februar 2009)

Der 4400 Punkte sind normal bei einer Radeon 4650. Der niedrige Wert lässt sich mit dem 128bit Speicherinterface begründen.


----------



## mille25 (28. Februar 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> Der 4400 Punkte sind normal bei einer Radeon 4650. Der niedrige Wert lässt sich mit dem 128bit Speicherinterface begründen.



also ist der techpowerup benchmark schlichtweg falsch? oO
ich meine... die prozessoren geben sich nicht viel, aber 2600 punkte unterschied ist schon sehr krass^^


----------



## Knexi (28. Februar 2009)

mille schrieb:


> also ist der techpowerup benchmark schlichtweg falsch? oO
> ich meine... die prozessoren geben sich nicht viel, aber 2600 punkte unterschied ist schon sehr krass^^



1. Die von techpowerup hatten eine oc Variante der 4650
2. Hatten die vielleicht andere Settings
3. Man weiß nicht welche Tests wirklich gemacht worden sind. Vielleicht ist nur einer der 6 Benchmarks gemacht worden


----------



## mille25 (28. Februar 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> 1. Die von techpowerup hatten eine oc Variante der 4650
> 2. Hatten die vielleicht andere Settings
> 3. Man weiß nicht welche Tests wirklich gemacht worden sind. Vielleicht ist nur einer der 6 Benchmarks gemacht worden



1. oc würde niemals 2600 punkte, sprich, 50% mehrleistung ausmachen
2. was meinste damit? in 3dmark oder wie? glaube ich eig ned.
3. hö? 

mfg

EDIT: es hat sich rausgestellt, das sie dort eine GDDR3 variante getestet haben... meine hat GDDR2


----------



## ATImania (28. Februar 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> Der 4400 Punkte sind normal bei einer Radeon 4650. Der niedrige Wert lässt sich mit dem 128bit Speicherinterface begründen.



Und warum habe ich dann mit meiner HD 4650 beim 3D Mark 06 über 6100 Punkte?? Und das mit einem X2 5000+


----------



## mille25 (28. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Und warum habe ich dann mit meiner HD 4650 beim 3D Mark 06 über 6100 Punkte?? Und das mit einem X2 5000+



ich habe bei cb auch einen thread offen... die sind genau so verunsichert wie ihr und ich... keiner weiss obs normal is oder nicht^^

hast du die GDDR3 version der karte?

mfg


----------



## ATImania (28. Februar 2009)

mille schrieb:


> ich habe bei cb auch einen thread offen... die sind genau so verunsichert wie ihr und ich... keiner weiss obs normal is oder nicht^^
> 
> hast du die GDDR3 version der karte?
> 
> mfg



Nein! Es gibt von der HD 4650 nur eine DDR2 Version soweit ich weiss!!

Also meine hat Definitiv DDR2 Speicher und einen Core: 600 MHz / Memory: 500 MHz Takt mit 1 GB VRam! Ich habe nichts OC alles Original und mit der HD 4650 1 GB mit einem X2 5000+ genau *6.104 Punkte!

*Also die 7.000 Punkte mit deinem Prozzi sind mehr als realistisch *
*


----------



## mille25 (28. Februar 2009)

so

habe folgendes gemacht:

CCC per software deinstalliert
rebootet
nochmal bei software alles kontrolliert, keine treiber mehr zu sehen, weder von ati noch nvidia
drivesweeper alles cleanen lassen (mehrmals)
rebootet
catalyst 9.2 installiert
rebootet
die settings im catalyst kontrolliert, alles ok

3dmark gestartet, und hatte schon am anfang wieder genau gleich viele fps wie vor der ganzen aktion, hat absolut keine wirkung gezeigt

anscheinend ist die grafikkarte wirklich so schwach 

mfg


----------



## Knexi (28. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Nein! Es gibt von der HD 4650 nur eine DDR2 Version soweit ich weiss!!


Es gibt definitiv eine GDDR3 Variante und diese bewirkt den Leistungsvorteil.


----------



## ATImania (28. Februar 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> Es gibt definitiv eine GDDR3 Variante und diese bewirkt den Leistungsvorteil.



Naja dann sind die 6.104 Punkte im 3DMark 06 mit meiner GDDRII Version entweder super oder die Werte von den mit 7.000 etwas wenig denn ob GDDRII oder III und dann noch Übertaktet wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sollten mehr wie 900 Punkte unterschied drinn sein oder? Gut ich hatte AA / AF ausgeschaltet aber alle Tests laufen lassen!


----------



## Knexi (28. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Naja dann sind die 6.104 Punkte im 3DMark 06 mit meiner GDDRII Version entweder super oder die Werte von den mit 7.000 etwas wenig denn ob GDDRII oder III und dann noch Übertaktet wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sollten mehr wie 900 Punkte unterschied drinn sein oder? Gut ich hatte AA / AF ausgeschaltet aber alle Tests laufen lassen!




Je nach CPU, GPU-Takt und Speicher sind Werte zwischen 3695 und 9747 Punkte möglich:
ORB - Search Benchmark Results


----------



## mille25 (28. Februar 2009)

habe grade nochmal gegoogelt... gibt wirklich eine gddr3 version, die scheinbar schneller ist

tjo, wusste ich nicht xD


----------



## Knexi (28. Februar 2009)

mille schrieb:


> habe grade nochmal gegoogelt... gibt wirklich eine gddr3 version, die scheinbar schneller ist
> 
> tjo, wusste ich nicht xD



Habe ich ja gesagt, dass es eine gibt. Durch GDDR 3 ist die Speicherbandbreite deutlich höher und dadurch auch die Leistung.


----------



## ATImania (28. Februar 2009)

Ja okay aber warum schaffe ich dann trotzdem 1.700 Punkte mehr trotz GDDR2 und langsameren Prozzi?? Zwar alles ohne AA / AF aber trotzdem! Also die 5.500 sollte Knexi mindestens alle mal schaffen


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Februar 2009)

Ja,ich habe 7800 P ohne oc,allerdings halte ich die Werte schon für nicht so unrealistisch,immerhin sind Textur Füllrate und Bandbreite nur halb so groß wie bei mir.
Trotzdem müsste der Wert etwas höher liegen,so 5000-6000 PUnke aufgrund der 329 Alus  sollten es schon sein


----------



## ATImania (1. März 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ja,ich habe 7800 P ohne oc,allerdings halte ich die Werte schon für nicht so unrealistisch,immerhin sind Textur Füllrate und Bandbreite nur halb so groß wie bei mir.
> Trotzdem müsste der Wert etwas höher liegen,so 5000-6000 PUnke aufgrund der 329 Vec5 Einheiten sollten es schon sein



Also mit seinem System sollten auch knapp über 6.000 Punkte drinn sein. Mindestens 5.500! Für mille nochmal zum vergleich, Habe eine:

Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 4650 1024 MB / Core: 600 MHz, Memory 500 MHz / GDDR2 Speicher! >>> *6.104 3DMarks*

Restliches System siehe Signatur 

Also ATIFan22 hat mit der HD 4670 = 7.800 Punkte! Ich 6.104 und bei techpowerup war eine HD 4650 GDDR3 Overclockt = 7.000 Punkte. Dagegen sind die 4.400 von mille deutlich zu wenig!


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. März 2009)

Ich bin gar nicht so schlecht
Theoretisch wäre ich PLatz 4 mit Radeon HD 4670 und AMD K8,wobei ich nur nen 4600 habe


----------



## mille25 (1. März 2009)

ich verstehe es einfach nicht

mehr als mit driver sweeper alles cleanen und neu installieren kann ich auch nicht machen ~~


----------



## ATImania (1. März 2009)

mille schrieb:


> ich verstehe es einfach nicht
> 
> mehr als mit driver sweeper alles cleanen und neu installieren kann ich auch nicht machen ~~



Hast du mit AA / AF getestet?? Irgend welche Programme im Hintergrund laufen lassen? Welche genauen Grafik Einstellungen hast du überhaupt verwendet? Hast du alle Tests druchlaufen lassen?? 

Also 1.700 Punkte unterschied sind schon deutlich. Da müssen irgendwo bei dir noch reserven sein


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. März 2009)

testet doch mal @deafult,da ich nur die Demo habe,würde mich das schon mal interessieren


----------



## ATImania (1. März 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> testet doch mal @deafult,da ich nur die Demo habe,würde mich das schon mal interessieren



@default?? Sorry hatte den 3DMark erst 1 mal install und nicht drauf geachtet was es bedeutet. Ich hatte aber auch nur die DEMO. Also hatte es ganz normal runtergeladen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. März 2009)

Aso,ja dann ist es okay,dachte eventuell du hast eien Vollversion,dann ist es egal


----------

